# Negative result today, how quickly can you try with the frozen empryo's?



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, 2rd cycle ICSI, everything successful but no implantation, does anyone know how long you would normally wait before trying with the remaining frozen embryo's?  This is the first time I've had more than 2 to work with, I now have 4 frozen, does anyone know if this means they will defrost all 4 and then put back the strongest 2 again? Thanks, really appreciate the help and support this site gives, keeps me sane..... Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry about your BFN. At Oxford we have been told that we have to wait for 3 months between any fresh or frozen cycles. We too have 4 frosties but have been advised to only have one put back in. The embryologist said they would thaw one at a time. If the 1st one is fine then they will leave the others alone. Good luck with your next cycle


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi i had bfn from 1st icsi last month and been told i can start again this month once my period shows. so think its different at each clinic, give yours a ring im sure they will let u know. good luck for your FET   x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tort   sorry about your negative cycle  

I never had any frozen embryos but my clinic would advise 2-3 months so that your body can regulate and you are also emotionally over the previous cycle.  Good luck


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks all, really helps to hear what other clinics do, sometimes you need something to benchmark against.  So hard to know what o do on the FET, all or one, consultation in tw weeks time so I'll ask questions then.  Thanks guys, really appreciate it Vx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

 for the BFN

Our clinic prefers you to wait around 3 natural cycles/bleeds between treatments to allow yourself to recover mentally and physically....that's for fresh and frozen cycles (both my FETs were natural not medicated).

Different clinics and consultants do have varying ideas so best to discuss with yours when you have your follow up appointment.

Good luck and take care 
Natasha


----------



## eddy73 (Jul 19, 2009)

Tor -   i'm sorry for your BFN. we have to wait two AFs before going for our FET. we have three frosties. when i asked how many they would defrost i was told 2 max as they can only transfer 2. the clinic didnt want to risk defrosting three and all three survive but only two being transferred as that would mean discarding one. but, what if the two dont survive the defrost, can we defrost the 3rd the next day to make the most of the cycle?

good luck with your next round Tor. hope you dont have to wait too long. 

eddy xxx


----------



## Gilo (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Tor.t 

I am in a very similar situation to you - 1st ICIS cycle BFN , everything successful but no implantation and also have 4 blastocyst frosties .  You had follow up appointment yet ? What are your next steps ?

GILO X


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

when i had frosties, i went on my next af after failed fresh, it was a bfn, but i felt that i was and my body was ready.


----------

